# You Guys Amaze Me....



## Tentwing (Sep 12, 2016)

I really does impress me how easily you fellas can just look at a picture that another member has posted of one of their arrowheads or points and then instantly identify it. 

I probably have nearly a hundred or so complete points and at least twice that many partial, broken ones , and I really don't know what most of them are. Probably ninety percent of them were found in Walker County around my family farm when I was growing up. 

I need to learn how to post pictures here and let you guys educate me. .....Tentwing


----------



## AMobley (Sep 13, 2016)

Finding the rock just paints the picture, researching and figuring out which type of point tells the story.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2016)

Over half of the world`s history is written in stone. And it is a most interesting story.


----------



## Katalee (Sep 13, 2016)

Just gets in your blood.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 13, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Over half of the world`s history is written in stone. And it is a most interesting story.



Yes. People tend to think of stone points as an "Indian" thing, which is far from the truth. If you aren't from a very small corner of Southeast Asia, your ancestors made and used and lived on a daily basis by stone tools. Many have never seen the amazing knapped stone artifacts from France, Denmark, and the rest of Europe, Egypt, and many other places besides here. There is some pretty durn convincing evidence that the people who made our Clovis points were Solutreans from what is now France.


----------



## apoint (Sep 13, 2016)

I am one of the few that also think metal tools go way further back than most expect, and was as secret as nuclear fission is today.


----------

